# Synchroniser les données d'un SSD externe via iCloud



## Terrehapax (22 Octobre 2019)

Est-il possible de synchroniser des données (essentiellement photos) présentes sur un SSD externe connecté à mon iMac 2017 21.5", par intermédiaire de iCloud (c'est-à-dire d'y accéder à partir de mon iPhone ou iPad) ? Sinon, quelle autre solution envisager ?


----------



## guytoon48 (22 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Ne sont synchronisées que les photos de la bibliothèque système...


----------

